# Interesting new mods???



## Spongebob (10/6/17)

Don't know if these are new or not? Found them on a site and just thought to share?  1 and 3 sure looks very interesting?   













Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/17)

These aren't too new. They have been out for a while now.


----------



## Spongebob (10/6/17)

Ok! Just never heard any mention of them here?   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

That pico looks brilliant, wonder if it only takes 22mm tanks


----------



## Spongebob (10/6/17)

Dont know site doesnt give much info? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/6/17)

Strontium said:


> That pico looks brilliant, wonder if it only takes 22mm tanks


If I remember @Strontium it handles 25mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (10/6/17)

The Pico Dual takes 25mm tanks but there is overhang.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (10/6/17)

Why havent we seen any?  i love my pico and the added batt capacity will be great indication that reviews are not that good maybe?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

If it's anything like it's predecessor, it will be bulletproof


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/6/17)

Spongebob said:


> Why havent we seen any?  i love my pico and the added batt capacity will be great indication that reviews are not that good maybe?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


@Spongebob for me the put off was the shape...not pocket friendly


----------



## RichJB (10/6/17)

Spongebob said:


> Why havent we seen any?



Have you checked the vendors? 

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...pplies-the-power/products/eleaf-pico-dual-mod

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...-dual-200w-tc-starter-kit?variant=33752047811

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-eleaf-pico-dual-mod-only-25mm

There are several more who stock it. It's been out for a while.


----------

